# Which is quicker, skilled worker visa or work permit.



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi. My husband is an accountant (CIMA) and we are planning on moving to Canada(Hamilton ) from the UK. We want to move Dec 2012/Jan 2013..Which is the quickest route to obtain visa. Should we apply for a skilled worker visa without a job offer or would the visa application be quicker if he has a job offer? 

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

amaijijita said:


> Hi. My husband is an accountant (CIMA) and we are planning on moving to Canada(Hamilton ) from the UK. We want to move Dec 2012/Jan 2013..Which is the quickest route to obtain visa. Should we apply for a skilled worker visa without a job offer or would the visa application be quicker if he has a job offer?
> 
> Thank you.


It would be quicker wit a job offer.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Is accountant on the skilled worker list, I didn't think it was.

Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011


----------



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

I thought an accountant would fall under; 1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management...


----------



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It would be quicker wit a job offer.


Thank you. Better start applying for jobs now.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

amaijijita said:


> I thought an accountant would fall under; 1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management...


It doesn't:
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you already have a qualifiying job offer, than the Temporary Work Permit will be faster. But if you have to start from scratch searching for that offer, than the Permanent Resident Route might be faster. And more secure. If you qualify for PR, I would always take that route. Because maybe next year they will change their mind, and your job isn't on the list anymore... (happened to us: we filed our paperwork, and before we got the visa, the job was of the list. Luckily, once you filed, you get processed. So we got the visa!)


----------



## RyanKimbo (Jul 14, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> It doesn't:
> 1122*Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management



As CIMA qualified accountants jobs can vary so much it may come under Business management analyst. This is because with many CIMA qualified accountants you are more like undertake business analytical tasks as it's based on future events (compared with financial accountants working on balance sheets and yearly profit and loss working on past events). 

I think you are better going to the embassy and specifing your husbands job role.


----------



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for the information guys. Will do our homework.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

RyanKimbo said:


> As CIMA qualified accountants jobs can vary so much it may come under Business management analyst. This is because with many CIMA qualified accountants you are more like undertake business analytical tasks as it's based on future events (compared with financial accountants working on balance sheets and yearly profit and loss working on past events).
> 
> I think you are better going to the embassy and specifing your husbands job role.


You have to have been working in that position for the previous 12 months before submitting.

I agree if you have serious questions, ask CIC, don't rely on Internet forums.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I just noticed on the CIC website, the cap has been reached for 1122.

1122 – Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management	500 (Cap reached)


----------



## shardika (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello all members,
I am a mechanical engineer with 7 years of experience 
Out of which 2 years in production (Automotive and Aerospace) and 5 years in Aesostructure Design.
Some of my roles and responsibilities matches with (811) category.
Am I eligible to apply under Primary production manager category (811) for Canada Immigration?

Please suggest!


----------

